# Jackson RR1



## Shaman (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, to be totally honest, this guitar was one of the reasons I started playing guitar.

I remember seeing an old Sepultura video on TV over a decade ago with Andreas Kisser playing a black RR1 with EMG's. That was it, I wanted to play the guitar 

And since that magic moment, I have always wanted to own a USA Select, Jackson RR1 (maybe the RR1T because I don't need a floyd) I love the shape, the visual side of it and how comfortable it is, even when sitting down!

So I finally decided to order a white RR1 with black pinstripes, it will be a 25th birthday present for myself  Okay, my birthday is in February, but since there are none of these guitars in stock, I need to wait for quite some time. That's why I decided to order it now, so it might even be here when I turn 25.

So any opinion, pictures etc. bring it ooon!

Here's the one, the one that made me do it:


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2008)

I always wished they'd had made these in 7s 

I wouldnt mind getting one of those RR24's they have now. Actually, i kinda really want one, but cant justify it


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 9, 2008)

Sabbat played them, too:


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats dude!

I absolutely love the RR5, I've wanted to get one at each stage that I've upgraded my guitar, but always ended up going with something else.






Dammit, just seeing that picture again has me thinking of ways I could justify getting one..


----------



## Elysian (Aug 9, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> I absolutely love the RR5, I've wanted to get one at each stage that I've upgraded my guitar, but always ended up going with something else.
> 
> ...



the RR5's rule, great neck on them, good pickup combo. the only problem is the gold hardware loses its gold after a year or so.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 9, 2008)

they're cool axes, but get a trans finished one with the flame maple, they are teh hawtness


----------



## yellowv (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah I love RR's. I have wanted one of the RR24's for a while now too, especially now that they have a maple board version. I just don't really have a use for a guitar with a single EMG 81.


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the RR is one of the coolest guitar designs ever. There was a 7 string version, made in Japan i think, in a blue color that was probably my favorite one ever.


----------



## Regor (Aug 10, 2008)

Shaman said:


> So I finally decided to order a white RR1 with black pinstripes...
> 
> So any opinion, pictures etc. bring it ooon!




Um ok...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 10, 2008)

all I gotta say is rear electronics ftw!!


----------



## controversyking (Aug 10, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> they're cool axes, but get a trans finished one with the flame maple, they are teh hawtness



Here's mine/ Its an RR5 in a natural finish. The flamed maple top is one of the prettiest I've ever seen, that's why I snatched it up from this random music store in north Houston. I got it for $850 new so I'm guessing they really didn't know what the had. Plays like a dream and sounds great, the only thing I want more is a pre-fender RR1 in Bengal =]//












Regor said:


> Um ok...



That's gorgeous man, I love the white with the black bevel. What year is it?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2008)

The RR just kick ass...
This one is one of my favourites


----------



## Shaman (Aug 10, 2008)

Regor said:


> Um ok...



It's always a pleasure to see this beauty Rog  The guitar I am going to order is very close to that, only with black pinstripes instead of black bevels.

Damn, I can't wait!



controversyking said:


> Here's mine/ Its an RR5 in a natural finish. The flamed maple top is one of the prettiest I've ever seen, that's why I snatched it up from this random music store in north Houston. I got it for $850 new so I'm guessing they really didn't know what the had. Plays like a dream and sounds great, the only thing I want more is a pre-fender RR1 in Bengal =]//



That top is killer mate!



Sebastian said:


> The RR just kick ass...
> This one is one of my favourites



Oh yeah! The Rhoads Rhoads  I would love to own one of those!



-Nolly- said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> I absolutely love the RR5, I've wanted to get one at each stage that I've upgraded my guitar, but always ended up going with something else.
> 
> ...



It's the same with me and the RR1. I have always wanted one, but when it was time to get a new guitar, I got something else. Not this time though 

This is the one for me:


----------



## Regor (Aug 10, 2008)

controversyking said:


> That's gorgeous man, I love the white with the black bevel. What year is it?



1989 - Just before they started calling customs "Custom Shop"


----------



## controversyking (Aug 10, 2008)

Regor said:


> 1989 - Just before they started calling customs "Custom Shop"


Nice! There's just that extra special feel the pre-fender ones have, especially the ones from the 80s/

That's a great guitar you got there.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 10, 2008)

controversyking said:


> Nice! There's just that extra special feel the pre-fender ones have, especially the ones from the 80s/
> 
> That's a great guitar you got there.



"pre-fender"


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2008)

yup, RR's are sexy!

i had a black JS30RR - i made it look small (meh), but the killer was the neck. it just didnt have a curve. i sold it, not that i wanted to.

i'd love to have a go on an RR1T or whatever model comes w/o a trem.. i have a feeling i'd fall in love.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait, is there a 24 fret Randy Rhoads? Is that the RR24


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 10, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Wait, is there a 24 fret Randy Rhoads? Is that the RR24



Yess!


----------



## yellowv (Aug 10, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Wait, is there a 24 fret Randy Rhoads? Is that the RR24


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 10, 2008)

Ebony FB, I like it.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 10, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Ebony FB, I like it.



You know as much as I LOOOVE maple boards I think I would have to agree that the ebony just looks perfect on that guitar. I do love Ebony as well though. Man I wish my Caparison had a maple or ebony board.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 11, 2008)

yellowv said:


> You know as much as I LOOOVE maple boards I think I would have to agree that the ebony just looks perfect on that guitar. I do love Ebony as well though. Man I wish my Caparison had a maple or ebony board.


it would look freakin amazing in that red colour the demmel model has


----------



## Shawn (Aug 11, 2008)

I love those old RR models. The custom ones Dan Spitz had were really cool too.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 11, 2008)

RRs are ok, I guess.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> it would look freakin amazing in that red colour the demmel model has



 I like the white better though.


----------



## UGH (Aug 11, 2008)

Has anyone in here ever seen or played a Kevin Bond Rhoads? They appear to be the ultimate METAL guitar. If they were available left-handed I would already own one


----------



## controversyking (Aug 11, 2008)

UGH said:


> Has anyone in here ever seen or played a Kevin Bond Rhoads? They appear to be the ultimate METAL guitar. If they were available left-handed I would already own one



I played one at a shop, Wasn't bad but definitely wasn't for me.

Could've been a bad setup on the guitar, but if your looking for the RR+EMG combo I say go for an RR24. Those feel and sound alot better IMO.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

The Kevin Bond RR is awesome, but I like floyds.


----------



## UGH (Aug 11, 2008)

controversyking said:


> I played one at a shop, Wasn't bad but definitely wasn't for me.
> 
> Could've been a bad setup on the guitar, but if your looking for the RR+EMG combo I say go for an RR24. Those feel and sound alot better IMO.


 
I like passives and mahogony but, thanks anyway. And I can just totally feel that stop tailpiece with fine tuners being the shit. Ebony fb, 24 frets, pentagram inlays? Really just needs a neck pup and yer set, eh?

Making myself miserable w/ Jackson GAS FTW!

Edit: yellowv for the win.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

The Kevin Bond has 22 frets.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 11, 2008)

yellowv said:


> You know as much as I LOOOVE maple boards I think I would have to agree that the ebony just looks perfect on that guitar. I do love Ebony as well though. Man I wish my Caparison had a maple or ebony board.



Did someone say...Horus HGS?


----------



## UGH (Aug 11, 2008)

Ugh....could've sworn McShizzle had 24....wishful thinking....hysterical blindness...take your pick.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 11, 2008)

Someone's living up to their username.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Did someone say...Horus HGS?



Yeah but then no sponge finish. I would really like an Orbit though. The white with ebony board rocks, plus 27 frets.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 11, 2008)

What? I was talking about switching the necks.

Then again, how would you get rid of a Horus HGS with a Rosewood FB?

And yes, Orbit is something I'm gassing for, but not sure if I will like V's without trying...I max at 24 frets.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> What? I was talking about switching the necks.
> 
> Then again, how would you get rid of a Horus HGS with a Rosewood FB?
> 
> And yes, Orbit is something I'm gassing for, but not sure if I will like V's without trying...I max at 24 frets.



Yeah switching the necks would be a tough option as I would have to buy another Horus and swap necks and then try to move the other guitar. It's not like I totally hate the rosewood. Did you see the snow cloud Horus that MRP5150 used to have that he put the maple boarded neck on? It was sick. But he has had like a million Caps, so swapping was no biggie for him.


----------



## Shaman (Aug 13, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> RRs are ok, I guess.



Any change to see some pics of your custom?


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 13, 2008)

Loistavaa! 

Minulle kävi aivan sama juttu, omistan vaan RR3:sen ja se tapahtui viitisen vuotta sitten 

Pics, when it arrives!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 13, 2008)

UGH said:


> Has anyone in here ever seen or played a Kevin Bond Rhoads? They appear to be the ultimate METAL guitar. If they were available left-handed I would already own one


definitely not ultimate, lol, dpends on what you want but they are great guitars. They're really light and balance decently well, they sound good and feel great as well. The inlays are for fairies but whatever, good axe if you can get a used one for like 7-800 or less


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 13, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Did you see the snow cloud Horus that MRP5150 used to have that he put the maple boarded neck on? It was sick. But he has had like a million Caps, so swapping was no biggie for him.



Yes I did, and that's the only thing that pisses me off about him...he's constantly going through gear...

If I weren't thinking about getting an Orbit I wouldn't think of selling the Frozen Sky under any circumstance.


----------



## digitalpig (Aug 14, 2008)

Ancestor said:


> Sabbat played them, too:



Those are Fernandes Steelers, my friend.
They are said to be great guitars, too, btw.



yellowv said:


>



Sexy as hell. 

But then again, I need my neck pickup, so this one is not for me, unfortunately... 


Same with the Ibanez RG2610:






I love this one! Black with overall white binding, it looks stunning. And just imagine a white HB and a white volume knob... Rrrr... 

But then again, no neck pu... 

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## Shaman (Aug 14, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> Loistavaa!
> 
> Minulle kävi aivan sama juttu, omistan vaan RR3:sen ja se tapahtui viitisen vuotta sitten
> 
> Pics, when it arrives!





Meinasin itsekkin aikoinaan hankkia RR3:n ja RR5 oli myös jossain vaiheessa ostoslistalla, mutta aina tuli joku "järkevämpi" kitara eteen. Eihän tällaisen jenkki Jaskan ostamisessa ole kyllä järjen ja logiikan kanssa mitään tekemistä 

Pitää vaan vaientaa se sisäinen "Ei jumalauta urpo, tolla hinnalla saisit jo melkeinpä Amfisoundin seiskan"-ääni... joka on kieltämättä tällä hetkellä melko kova ääninen... voittaako logiikkaa, se jää nähtäväksi.

Yep, there will be a lot of pics when/if it arrives


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 14, 2008)

There are at least 6 different 24 fret Rhoads V's with 2 humbuckers on Ikebe Gakki right now. There are 4 eeire neckthru swirls, 2 black TOM bridge ones. All have binding on the necks, high end pickups and of course, 24 frets. Prices are around 1200 - 1500.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shaman said:


> Meinasin itsekkin aikoinaan hankkia RR3:n ja RR5 oli myös jossain vaiheessa ostoslistalla, mutta aina tuli joku "järkevämpi" kitara eteen. Eihän tällaisen jenkki Jaskan ostamisessa ole kyllä järjen ja logiikan kanssa mitään tekemistä
> 
> Pitää vaan vaientaa se sisäinen "Ei jumalauta urpo, tolla hinnalla saisit jo melkeinpä Amfisoundin seiskan"-ääni... joka on kieltämättä tällä hetkellä melko kova ääninen... voittaako logiikkaa, se jää nähtäväksi.
> 
> Yep, there will be a lot of pics when/if it arrives



Mulla on täysin sama ongelma, oli se sitten minkätahansa kitaran kanssa 

Ja kyllähän se Amfisoundin customi olisi nannaa, mutta on hyvä aina väitellä ittelleen että kyllä tämä on kuitenkin parempi, kato kuinka moni käyttää sitä! 

Niin, ja onhan niitä monia ''underground'' kitara valmistajia jopa Venäjällä, jolta saisi vielä halvemalla, ja se vasta kirpasee


----------



## Shaman (Aug 27, 2008)

AAlllrrighty! It will take 6months for the guitar to arrive, but well, it is on it's way


----------



## Anthony (Aug 27, 2008)

I really think the RR shape is my favorite, yet I've never owned one.

My dream guitar is the Routa 7.


----------



## Shaman (Aug 27, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I really think the RR shape is my favorite, yet I've never owned one.
> 
> My dream guitar is the Routa 7.



I was actually thinking about getting an Amfisound (Routa or a Custom), since they are a Finnish company so it would have been very easy to get one, but I decided to get the real thing.

Yeah, the RR shape is one of the coolest shapes and it's super comfortable to play!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 27, 2008)

the one that kalmah it has is godlike


----------



## Se7enMeister (Aug 27, 2008)

yellowv said:


> The Kevin Bond has 22 frets.


----------



## UGH (Aug 27, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


>


 
Not if me and my cash have anything to say about it...

@Shaman: Well done sir. Good luck waiting


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I always wished they'd had made these in 7s
> 
> I wouldnt mind getting one of those RR24's they have now. Actually, i kinda really want one, but cant justify it


 

Who said things need to be justified.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 27, 2008)

Elysian said:


> the RR5's rule, great neck on them, good pickup combo. the only problem is the gold hardware loses its gold after a year or so.


Yeah I've noticed that starting to happen on mine 
As for pics,


----------



## Skullet (Aug 28, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I always wished they'd had made these in 7s
> 
> I wouldnt mind getting one of those RR24's they have now. Actually, i kinda really want one, but cant justify it


----------



## Toejam (Aug 28, 2008)

My RR1Ts. Black with brass hardware and Gunmetal Gray.


----------



## Shaman (Aug 29, 2008)

There's been a slight change of plans, I decided NOT to get the snow white/black pinstripes one.

Since the order has not been sent yet, I can change the finish, and it will be...

transparent black 

So yeah, a transparent black RR1T will be on it's way, and it should arrive after 6months of waiting.

I am glad I did some more research about the prices and finishes. I thought that the transparent finishes would be very expensive because of the maple cap and all, but the white w. black pinstripes is listed at $3149 and the transparent black is $2949

The reason I didn't even look at the transparent finishes was that I thought that they were a lot more expensive than the solid colour/w. pinstripes. I am glad I took the time to clear things out.

So tranpsparent black it is!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 30, 2008)

I love seeing white metal guitars. So pure and devastating.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 30, 2008)

Shaman said:


> There's been a slight change of plans, I decided NOT to get the snow white/black pinstripes one.
> 
> Since the order has not been sent yet, I can change the finish, and it will be...
> 
> ...


Damn that's expensive. I think mine was like $1000 to $1100


----------



## Shaman (Aug 30, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I love seeing white metal guitars. So pure and devastating.



I love white guitars as well! I am not the biggest fan of black guitars but I love the transparent black finish, so I decided to go with that. It gives the guitar a touch of elegance so it's not "too metal".(whatever that means )

It's weird that I have not seen any pictures of transparent black RR's anywhere..



Scootman1911 said:


> Damn that's expensive. I think mine was like $1000 to $1100



Those prices were only the list prices, BUT, USA Jacksons are very expensive here in Finland. I can get the trans black for about 2300-2400 euros, which is about 3500 dollars... holy crap!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anybody have info on that 7 string Stars model?! 

Gas


----------



## Shaman (Aug 30, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Does anybody have info on that 7 string Stars model?!
> 
> Gas



Japan only, BUT you can order one from Ikebe/Gakki. Even they don't always have the 7-string ones though.

And me personally...

I just can't make up my mind on which color to get, the snow white w. black pinstripes or the trans. black. 

If it was any other guitar I would go with a transparent finish, but I don't know, maybe the white w. black pinstripes is a better match for the shape. I love both of the finishes, but I just can't make up my mind.

The white one seems to be winning the battle, but we'll see.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 30, 2008)

Shaman said:


> I love white guitars as well! I am not the biggest fan of black guitars but I love the transparent black finish, so I decided to go with that. It gives the guitar a touch of elegance so it's not "too metal".(whatever that means )





So does a pink stripe but only Alexi is retarded enough to do so!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 31, 2008)

Hehe buy one...you'll be the envy of every Alexi Laiho Fanboy and Scenekid in your city ; )


----------



## Shaman (Aug 31, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> So does a pink stripe but only Alexi is retarded enough to do so!







CrushingAnvil said:


> Hehe buy one...you'll be the envy of every Alexi Laiho Fanboy and Scenekid in your city ; )



I am glad Laiho went with ESP, because now I can buy a Jackson Rhoads without everybody labeling me as a Laiho wannabe. 

When Children of Bodom got big here in Finland Laiho was still using Jackson RR's and so eventually there was a huge population of black eyeliner wearing Jackson RR players who wanted to be just like Alexi. 

It was freaking horrible, since all of a sudden the Rhoads turned into a Laiho guitar here.... 

For me the Rhoads was always this cool guitar that was used by Andreas Kisser from Sepultura, Kirk Hammet from Metallica, Samoth from Emperor and of course Randy himself.

So yeah, I am super pleased with the fact that he went with ESP to all those horrible pink guitars... 

So, I gave it a lot of thought and I think I will go with the white w. pintripes


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the RR1's and the RR24's I've seen... I'd love to have one, just haven't found one when I had the cash...


----------



## Shaman (Sep 1, 2008)

ChrisPcritter said:


> I like the RR1's and the RR24's I've seen... I'd love to have one, just haven't found one when I had the cash...



I was thinking of getting an RR24, but I decided to go all the way and get the RR1T.

And even though I only use the neck pickup for low gain/clean stuff, the lack of a neck PU was a serious turn off for me when it comes to the RR24. It is a "metal"'ish guitar, but I still want it to be versatile.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 1, 2008)

I like neck pickups for tv cosmetics.


----------



## tulikirnu (Sep 15, 2008)

Shaman said:


> Pitää vaan vaientaa se sisäinen "Ei jumalauta urpo, tolla hinnalla saisit jo melkeinpä Amfisoundin seiskan"-ääni... joka on kieltämättä tällä hetkellä melko kova ääninen... voittaako logiikkaa, se jää nähtäväksi.












ja arvaappas mikä ens kuussa saapuu?:chris:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/65329-my-amfisound-6-7-a.html


----------



## Shaman (Sep 15, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> ja arvaappas mikä ens kuussa saapuu?:chris:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/65329-my-amfisound-6-7-a.html





Routa7 olisi kieltämättä mahtava peli!

Olen lähettänyt Amfille sähköpostia, mutta ei ole kuulunut vastausta vaikka lähetin viestin jo lähes kuukausi sitten. Lähetin alustavan hinta-arvion custom seiskasta.

Ja koska itse nautin kauniiden instrumenttien tuijottamisesta, niin toivomuslistalla on tätten suuri määrä kuvia kun seuraava Amfi saapuu


----------



## FYP666 (Sep 15, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> ja arvaappas mikä ens kuussa saapuu?:chris:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/65329-my-amfisound-6-7-a.html



Jumalauta jätkä! 

Näyttää komialta, KUVIA KUN SAAPUU!


----------



## tulikirnu (Sep 15, 2008)

Shaman said:


> Routa7 olisi kieltämättä mahtava peli!
> 
> Olen lähettänyt Amfille sähköpostia, mutta ei ole kuulunut vastausta vaikka lähetin viestin jo lähes kuukausi sitten. Lähetin alustavan hinta-arvion custom seiskasta.
> 
> Ja koska itse nautin kauniiden instrumenttien tuijottamisesta, niin toivomuslistalla on tätten suuri määrä kuvia kun seuraava Amfi saapuu




taisivat olla lomalla kuukausi sitten, yleensä kyllä vastaavat melko pikaisesti. Suosittelen myös soittamaan suoraan Tomille, niin johan rupeaa hommat pelittään.
ainiin toinen kepukkakin on viel tulos, FME 2009 siellä pitäis näkyä


----------



## Harry (Sep 15, 2008)

^
Translation needed there


----------



## Shaman (Sep 16, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> ^
> Translation needed there





We had some discussion about me sending an e-mail to Amfisound for a price estimate and the fact that they have not responded yet. But Tulikirnu knew that the guys of Amfisound were on vacation which is why they had not responded yet.

And I must say, I am really looking forward in seeing the custom Amfi's Tulikirnu will be receiving in the near future


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shaman said:


>



Nice t-shirt...that's my football (soccer?) team ...Inter Milan


----------

